
Show HN: Internet Dashboard - nallo
https://www.palz.one
======
darekkay
I'm working on a similar project [1], so here's a short feedback:

\- Closing widgets does not work correctly (add widget 1 and widget 2, close
widget 2 => widget 1 closes).

\- I cannot move some widgets (the last one? or after removing one? not sure
here to reproduce)

\- Are there any custom widgets, or are all of them iframes to existing sites?

[1] [https://dashboard.darekkay.com/](https://dashboard.darekkay.com/)

------
zkid18
What do we expect to see? From mobile it’s not evident

~~~
nallo
Sorry, it works best on desktop but it should work on mobile too.

~~~
zkid18
Thanks, probably it would be better from UX perspective to add one screen
rather keeping desktop empty. It too we a while to figure out I need to add
something from the list.

~~~
zkid18
*took me a while.

